# Made this about a year ago



## Silas Rafinay (Feb 6, 2019)

I found a piece of oak about a year ago and made a cane for my boss. He seemed to really like it. Any advice or constructive criticism is welcome.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Your picture didn't show Silas. You can upload pictures directly from your computer by using the "MORE REPLY OPTIONS" button and using the Attachments button that will show at the bottom of the reply box.


----------

